# 1. und letzte seite in indesign cs v3.0 verbinden



## Sarah (10. November 2004)

Hallo. Kann mir da villeichtjemand weiterhelfen. ich möchte in indesig cs v3.0 die erste und die letzte seite zu einer doppelseite verbinden. 
ich habe mein dokument mit doppelseiten erstellt.

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Meikel25 (19. November 2004)

Hallo Sarah,

das kannst Du so leider nicht machen.
Hast Du die Seiten schon ausgeschoßen? Welchen Seitenumfang hat Dein Dokument?
Ansonsten kannst Du nur noch so machen, mach ein neues Dokument und plaziere dort die erste und letzte Seite.  

Meikel


----------



## Pianoman (24. November 2004)

@ Meikel: Ich finde Postings "das geht nicht" unsinnig, nur weil Du es nicht kannst. Und was hat der Seitenumfang damit zu tun?

@ Sarah:
Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten, 1te und letzte Seite zu montieren:
Du änderst unter Abschittsoptionen die erste Seite auf die Nummer 2, damit hast du sie links (normalerweise sind erste Seiten immer rechts)
Dann kannst Du den Inhalt von der letzten Seite auf die erste ziehen. Allerdings ist dann die Seitennumerierung dahin.
Alternative:
Erste Seite leerlassen und das ganze auf dem letzten Bogen montieren. Dann brauchst Du nur die erste Seite nicht mitdrucken.


----------

